

Ask HN: Is it a good or bad time to launch during the holidays? - csuper

Would it be wiser to wait until the new years?  Or would it really matter at all?
======
samaparicio
I would say, it depends on the orientation of your business. If you're
targeting cosumers, they may have more time on their hands during the holidays
to go play with your service.

If it's targeted towards business, forget it, now is a terrible time to
launch. For the same reason, people in business have their head elsewhere,
either closing the year, dealing with the retail high season, or going on
vacation.

The exception to this would be if your offering is b2b and has to do with a
category that is very well allocated to an expenditure item in a budget for
which there is generally speaking potential 'use it or lose it' money.

HTH

------
bhousel
As the saying goes: "Launch as early as possible, but no earlier."

------
cgherb911
Completely depends on your market and who your targeting. All the movies come
out during the holidays and during the summer. The latest trapper keeper comes
out in August. I think your question is one only your team can answer
themselves.

